# [FrameBuffer y Bootsplash] HOW-TO en español. (abierto)

## Parka

Ok, en esta especie de how-to vamos a aprender cómo poner framebuffer y bootsplash en nuestra máquina gentoosiana. El que no sepa lo que es el framebuffer o el bootsplash, q lo averigüe antes de seguir leyendo, no sea que luego vaya a descubrir que no había que actualizar el arbol del portage pa aprender a preparar rape a la vizcaína  :Wink: 

Antes de nada, este HOWTO lo he subido a mi web por si alguien necesita descargárselo: aquí

Bien, comenzamos.

Actualmente no tengo ni zorra idea de qué versiones del kernel soportan el framebuffer o el bootsplash, así que si no estás seguro, para, no sigas leyendo, y averigua si tu versión lo hace, si sí, pues bien, felicidades, sigue leyendo, si no, lo siento mucho, o actualizas tu kernel, o parcheas el que tienes  :Wink: 

Primeramente vamos a actualizar el arbol del portage:

```
# emerge sync
```

Ahora necesitamos el paquete que nos proporciona un par de fondos gráficos "prediseñados" para nuestro futuro framebuffer.

```
# emerge bootsplash
```

Actualizamos el garito:

```
# etc-update
```

Ahora vamos a configurar nuestro kernel para que soporte "bien" el tema:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Recordad marcar las opciones que os señalo a continuación para que se construyan dentro del kernel "[*]", y no como módulos "[M]"

Para un kernel 2.6.x . ponemos las opciones de la siguiente forma:

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        <*> Loopback device support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (4096) Default RAM disk size

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen
```

Para un kernel 2.4.x . ponemos las opciones de la siguiente forma:

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Block Devices ->

    [*] Loopback device support

    [*] RAM disk support

    (4096)   Default RAM disk size

    [*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Console Drivers ->

    [*] VGA text console

    [*] Video mode selection support

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support ->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*] VESA VGA graphics console

    [*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo 
```

Chachi, ahora lo que NO se debe marcar bajo ningún concepto, no sea que luego no os rule el bootsplash o se os corrompa el frame-buffer y me echeis la culpa a mí:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

            < >   nVidia Riva support  (do not enable!)

        Logo configuration  --->

            [ ] Bootup logo  (do not enable!)
```

Ok, pues ahora vamos a compilar el kernel, ¿quién se apunta? xD

Para un kernel 2.6.x. así:

```
# make
```

(Aviso, puede que para compilar algunos kernel 2.6.x haya que incluir un modules_install tras el comando "make")

Para un kernel 2.4.x. así:

```
# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Esto va a tardar un poco, nos vamos todos juntos al bar de aquí debajo a tomar unas garimbitas y a fardar de frikis con nuestra camiseta preferida del pingüino... el que no beba alcohol, se jode y se lee un libro, o se toma un cafe... no sé...

...tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac... (con musiquita de programa TV de preguntas tipo "saber y ganar")

Ya? qué rápido es nuestro ordenador xD  :Wink:  jajaja ahora "instalamos" nuestro nuevo kernel:

```
# mount /boot

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.backup

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

Bueeeno, esto ya está, ahora le retorcemos y apretujamos un poco las mejillas, le decimos "qué guapo está!" al kernel pa que rule bien, y listo  :Wink: 

De momento no desmontéis /boot ni reiniciéis, no, todabía no, faltan un par de cosas que hacer...

Vamos a poner un bootsplash de esos ahora (hay disponibles diferentes resoluciones, yo personalmente uso 1024x768):

```
# /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768
```

Algo que yo no haría, no porque vaya a ser malo, sino porque me gusta trapichar, pero que claro, como todo, hay que decirlo: podemos usar una imagen initrd prediseñada que tenemos en:

```
# cp /usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1024x768 /boot/
```

Ahora tenemos que configurar nuestro gestor de arranque (LILO o GRUB) para que cargue la imagen del bootsplash al framebuffer.

Primero os pego mi lilo (/etc/lilo.conf)y ya veis más o menos como hay que configurar el tema:

```
#

# Lilo configuration ;)

# By Parka

lba32

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/map

install = /boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=500

vga = 791 # Esto es para ver la consola a 1024x768x16

append = "video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent" # Esto es para la correcta visualización del Bootsplash

image = /boot/bzImage

   root = /dev/hda2

   label = Gentoo

   read-only # read-only for checking

initrd = /boot/initrd-1024x768 # esto para que cargue la imagen que metimos antes

other = /dev/hda3

   label = Winbugs

   table = /dev/hda

#FIN

#
```

Para los usuarios de GRUB (/boot/grub/grub.conf), no os desesperéis, aquí está lo vuestro, este es un grub standart con bootsplash y eso...

     * video= goes on kernel line and controls display options such as ywrap and mtrr which speed up framebuffer scrolling

    * vga= goes on kernel line and controls the resolution and colour depth of framebuffer

    * splash= goes on kernel line and takes either 'silent' or 'verbose' but silent boots may not work

    * initrd= goes on a new line after kernel line and loads an image during the booting process.

```
#GRUB configuration

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

# With framebuffer but without bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

# Without both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (-fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2

#
```

 *Quote:*   

> <!---NOTA--->
> 
> Para el apartado "vga" en los gestores de arranque, aquí teneis una tabla con los posibles valores:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ahora actualizamos lilo (para grub no tngo ni idea de si hay que hacer algo):

```
# lilo -v

# lilo
```

Esto va bien  :Wink:  ahora tenemos que añadir el bootsplash al arranque para que aparezca cada vez que iniciemos nuestra máquina.

```
# rc-update add bootsplash default
```

Y ya ta  :Very Happy:  ya tenemos todo a punto  :Smile:  reiniciamos y flipamos con nuestro nuevo y flamante bootsplash y framebuffer jejeje.

Ahora queda el tema de personalizar lo nuestro, es decir, de añadir nosotros nuestras propias imágenes de inicio...

Bien, procederemos de la siguiente manera:

* Creamos nuestro propio directorio para los archivos del bootsplash.

```
# mkdir -p /etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash/images/

# cp -r /etc/bootsplash/default/config /etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash/
```

* Cambiamos el link simbólico que hay al tema predefinido.

```
# rm /etc/bootsplash/default

# ln -s /etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash /etc/bootsplash/default
```

* Abrimos /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf y lo cambiamos así:

```
BOOTSPLASH_THEME=default
```

o

```
BOOTSPLASH_THEME=mibootsplash
```

* Metemos las imágenes que hayamos elegido en /etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash/images/

* Abrimos /etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg y cambiamos las lineas adecuadas para que apunten a nuestras imágenes:

```
jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/mibootsplash/images/silent-1024x768.jpg
```

* Aplicamos los cambios en nuestra imagen de inicio  :Wink: 

```
# mount /boot

# /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768
```

* Si usamos lilo:

```
# lilo -v

# lilo
```

Y ya ta, reiniciamos y a disfrutar y presumir de nuestro bootsplash personalizado  :Wink: 

Para hacer capturas de la consola, sólo hay que:

```
# emerge fbgrab

# fbgrab /directorio/donde/quieras/guardar/la-captura/nombredelarchivo.png
```

Ala, eso es todo, espero que sirva de algo. Cualquier duda, ya sabéis.

Un saludo.

(c) By Parka.

P.D.: Cuando tengáis vuestro bootsplash dejadnos verlo y así compartimos impresiones respecto al tema  :Wink: 

Por último, si alguien nota algún terrible fallo o algo así, pues se agradecen correcciones y demás.

Créditos y agradecimientos:

Pos este howto ha sido escrito por: mí xD.

El autor de la primera guía para framebuffer y bootsplash en los foros y en inglés fue Narada

Gracias a mi novia por darme amor mientras la escribía.

Gracias a psm1984 por recordarme lo de la tabla  :Smile: 

----------

## Parka

jajajja, por fin el esperado howto  :Wink:  espero q os guste

----------

## psm1984

Añade esta tabla con los valores para indicar la resolucion 

```
   

    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024 

----+------------------------------------- 

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307    

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319    

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A    

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B

```

Y creo que si pones mas de 16 bits (64k) no funciona.

----------

## Parka

Cierto  :Wink:  gracias, se me había pasado la tablita  :Very Happy:  y no, creo que no funciona a más de 16bits

Parka.

----------

## gringo

pozi, muuu bueno, Parka !

En su momento le pedimos a Narada que nos dejara traducir su manual que tiene en ésta misma web en la sección Docs&tricks ( en inglés ). Lo tenéis traducido aqui por si os interesa, aunque Parka ya lo ha explicado tb. con todo lujo de detalle.

saluetes pá to2

----------

## psm1984

Por cierto, el numero de la tabla vale tanto para lilo como para grub, lo que pasa es que se le puede indicar en forma decimal o hexadecimal.

PD: para el refresco del framebuffer: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570Last edited by psm1984 on Wed Jun 02, 2004 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fromooze

Sólo un comentario un poco "off-topic"... ¿sólo trabajas con un kernel? Es decir, si ese es tu lilo.conf, ya que sale el windoze pero no salen más kerneles.. y usando la bzImage como nombre genérico; me da en pensar eso. 

Hombre, yo todavía no he llegado a los extremos (en el portatil, cuando tenía la debian, llegué a tener unos 12 kerneles diferentes) pero poco a poco se andará  :Smile:  De todas formas es siempre interesante que tengas un kernelcillo de "rescue" si no lo tienes ya para que en casos como estos no tengas que tirar del livecd y volver a recuperar la bzImage.bacap. Me parece un buen consejo de linuxero, ya que el LILO no está hecho para poder usar linux y windows, sino para poder tener diferentes kerneles.  :Smile:   No hace falta que se llame bzImage , sólo que la imagen se llame como le indicas en el lilo.conf.

Sino, está interessante el howto, tal ve me anime a poner el bootsplash ... aunque me da miedo que una vez puesto pase de activar las X  :Smile:  ¿Cuál es el que viene por defecto? ¿Es el de gentoo?

----------

## Parka

jejeje  :Embarassed:  gracias gringo  :Wink:  mu bien traducido el vuestro, ha molao  :Smile: 

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, el numero de la tabla vale tanto para lilo como para grub, lo que pasa es que se le puede indicar en forma decimal o hexadecimal.

 

yo sólo sé que en hexadecimal no me lo ha conseguido coger nunca el lilo, así que recomiendo ponerlo en decimal por si acaso  :Wink:  pero gracias de todas formas por el apunte  :Smile: 

Parka.

----------

## Parka

En realidad tengo 9 fromooze, pero no he querido recargar mucho el ejemplo de un lilo.conf básico  :Wink: 

Gracias por el interés, tienes razón.

----------

## Parka

He actualizado el tema y le he pegado una tabla en sistema decimal pal que lo prefiera  :Wink: 

----------

## MaROtO

esto...veamos -muy bueno el tutorial, aunque no lo haya probado  :Wink:  -si yo tengo framebuffer en la consola principal, es porque tengo el framebuffer, luego...necesito recompilar, o tan solo necesito cambiar la imagen?

deduzco que la imagen de fondo, se almacena en el initrd ¿no?

----------

## Parka

Yo personalmente te recomendaría que recompilases, aunque en teoría debería rular así tb... y deduces bien, al hacer el initrd se compila todo en el archivo, no tienes q mover imágenes sueltas al /boot ni nada por el estilo  :Wink: 

Me alegro de que te haya gustado la guia.

Parka.

----------

## psm1984

Otra cosilla  :Razz: . En el archivo de configuracion /etc/conf.d/bootsplash se puden definir algunos parametro importantes, como que tema usar, en que terminales, opcion ante fallos...

----------

## Magnum44

Primero, asias por el howto, ya iba siendo hora de tener un howto decente sobre este tema en castellano   :Laughing: 

Y segundo... una pregunta... ¿como se pone el modo silent al arrancar? porque a mi siempre me arranca con los mensajes del kernel.

Bye!

----------

## psm1984

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Primero, asias por el howto, ya iba siendo hora de tener un howto decente sobre este tema en castellano  
> 
> Y segundo... una pregunta... ¿como se pone el modo silent al arrancar? porque a mi siempre me arranca con los mensajes del kernel.
> 
> Bye!

 

Si usas grub lo pone en el howto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * splash= goes on kernel line and takes either 'silent' or 'verbose' but silent boots may not work
> 
> 

 

En el caso de lilo no se si hay que poner lo mismo o no.

----------

## Parka

Cierto, por extender la guía, podría desarrollar mi tesis de fin de carrera basándome en ella... pero espero que comprendáis que sólo pretendía dar unas pequeñas referencias a modo de indicación para comenzar a utilizar el framebuffer y el bootsplash lo antes posible sin mayores complicaciones. Lo digo sólo para que comprendáis que por ejemplo, no voy, de momento al menos, a añadir a la guia el tema del /etc/conf.d/bootsplash (que sí nombro en la guia lo de cambiar el tema), y que por otro lado psm1984 tiene toda la razón y sería interesante profundizar en el tema  :Wink: 

Gracias a todos. Me encanta poder ayudar.

Un abrazo.

Parka

P.D.: tanto corregir y preguntar, y de momento nadie se ha dignado a enseñar su bootsplash xD

----------

## Parka

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *Magnum44 wrote:*   Primero, asias por el howto, ya iba siendo hora de tener un howto decente sobre este tema en castellano  
> 
> Y segundo... una pregunta... ¿como se pone el modo silent al arrancar? porque a mi siempre me arranca con los mensajes del kernel.
> 
> Bye! 
> ...

 

Para el lilo tb lo pone en el howto  :Smile:  aunque está un poco escondido.

En mi ejemplo de lilo ta puesto en silent por defecto:

 *Quote:*   

> append = "video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent"

 

----------

## kabutor

bueno, lo he leido y estoy en ello pero aqui me he quedado, he emergido el bootsplash pero me dice que ejecute bootsplash_patch para que me parchee el kernel 2.4.26.. y me da error y ya no quiero seguir no sea que me cargue algo..

```
ivanhoe linux # bootsplash_patch 

 * 

 * Patching the kernel (branch: 2.4) in /usr/src/linux ...

 * 

patching file drivers/char/console.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 3025 (offset 18 lines).

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 263 (offset 12 lines).

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file drivers/video/Config.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 239 (offset 10 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 362 (offset 14 lines).

Hunk #3 FAILED at 375.

1 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Config.in.rej

patching file drivers/video/fbcon.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #2 succeeded at 155 (offset 2 lines).

patching file include/video/fbcon.h

patching file kernel/panic.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 83 (offset 8 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 110 (offset 8 lines).

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r14 failed.

!!! Function pkg_config, Line 160, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

y esto es lo qe hay en el fichero Config.in.rej

```
***************

*** 366,378 ****

              "$CONFIG_FB_VALKYRIE" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_PLATINUM" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CT65550" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_MATROX" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PM2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SGIVW" = "m" -o \

-               "$CONFIG_FB_PM3" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT" = "y" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_RIVA" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_ATY128" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SIS" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_SA1100" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_RADEON" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PVR2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_INTEL" = "m" ]; then

-           define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 m

         fi

        fi

        if [ "$CONFIG_FB_ATY" = "y" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL" = "y" -o \

--- 375,389 ----

              "$CONFIG_FB_VALKYRIE" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_PLATINUM" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CT65550" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_MATROX" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PM2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SGIVW" = "m" -o \

+             "$CONFIG_FB_PM3" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT" = "y" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_RIVA" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_ATY128" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SIS" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_SA1100" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_RADEON" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PVR2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_INTEL" = "m" ]; then

+           if [ "$CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16" != "y" ]; then

+              define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 m

+           fi

         fi

        fi

        if [ "$CONFIG_FB_ATY" = "y" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL" = "y" -o \

~                                                                                                                                                                    

~                                                                                
```

----------

## Parka

 :Shocked:  la hostia... bueno... yo como soy un mierda xD lo que haría en tu lugar sería no tocar más el kernel que ahora tan tan bien te funciona. y probaría a compilar otro a parte (aqui viene Fromooze a nuestro pensamiento  :Wink:  ) que sí tenga soporte para bootsplash... de todas formas me extraña q tu kernel no tenga soporte bootsplash... yo tngo ahora mismo corriendo el 2.4.25 y lo ha pillado a la primera  :Confused:  bueno, a ver si alguien te da una solución... si no ya lo miraremos con más calma  :Wink: 

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Parka.

----------

## luisfeser

Yo estoy enrredando con el framebuffer este y no tengo narices a poner mis propias imagenes  :Evil or Very Mad: . Creo que las he hecho bien, basandome en la resolucion de las otras, pero nada, no hay manera.

Creo que el fallo está en el initrd, sabeis como crear uno personal?

Por cierto, creo que hay un defectillo en el howto:

Si la carpeta donde vas a crear tu propio tema la llamas mibootsplash, el tema que pongas en:

BOOTSPLASH_THEME=personal

se debería llamar:

BOOTSPLASH_THEME=mibootsplash

O eso creo (tampoco estoy mu seguro)

----------

## Parka

La hostia, es verdad! Resulta que se puede poner o "default" o "mibootsplash" según la configuración que propongo, pero nunca "personal", supongo que se me pasó (en la config que yo uso si tngo "personal", debió ser eso xD). Aaaargh...cómo me cabrea tener estos fallos tontos...con lo que revisé la guía antes de publicarla... :s

Muchas gracias.

Y lo de tus imágenes igual no las pilla por la resolucion de image (que no por el tamaño), comprueba que tengan la misma resolución que las originales (96x96 me parece).

Un saludo.

Parka.

----------

## psm1984

a ver que os parece este bootsplash:

http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/screenshots.html

----------

## gringo

no te recomiendo hacer uso del parche de esa web, con hacer un emerge bootsplash, parchear el kernel y configurar un poquitín tienes un bootsplash muu decente en poco tiempo, tb. con barra de progreso si quieres.

saluetes

----------

## Parka

ta molón... son los que venían por defecto, no?

Apoyo a gringo. xD

----------

## YosWinK

Parka muy bueno, sí señor.

Se agradece. Prometo probarlo.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Para echarle una manita a Parka en su tesis de fin de carrera   :Very Happy:  en /etc/conf.d/bootsplash podéis traducir los mensajes:

```

PROGRESS_BOOT_MESSAGE="Arrancando el sistema"

PROGRESS_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Apagando el sistema"

PROGRESS_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rearrancando el sistema"

```

----------

## Parka

jajaja! xD cierto, finalmente terminaré colgando una copia de mi bootsplash.conf ... a ver si me pongo mañana  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

Hola parka, gracias por el howto, pero lo he seguido al pie de la letra y al reinicar no aparece ningun bootsplash, arranca como siempre con los mensajes del kernel sobre fondo negro, porque me pasa esto??

saludos.

----------

## Parka

hmmmm... interesante... seguro que has compilado y cargado bien el kernel? qué usas: lilo o grub? danos más datos... no sé... es q es raro... yo seguí mis propias indicaciones en el otro equipo q tenemos aqui en casa y ruló bien  :Confused: 

Siento de veras que no te haya funcionado, vamos a ver si lo solucionamos entre todos  :Wink: 

Parka.

P.D.: repite el proceso a ver si es que se te quedó algo en el tintero... a veces ocurre  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

Bueno pues en el kernel esta todo perfecto, luego hago lo de

```

# /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768

```

y luego configuro el grub asi:

```

#GRUB configuration

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo

root=(hd0,5)

kernel=(hd0,5)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=773

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

 

```

Segun tu howto con esto ya deberia funcionar al reinicar no? pues yo reinicio y como siempre...

Alguna idea???

saludos y gracias.

----------

## cnyx

ahh y por supuesto hago

```

# rc-update add bootsplash default

```

----------

## Parka

 :Rolling Eyes:  jo... me estoy sintiendo culpable, mierda... pues no sé... espera q reviso a ver si me he dejado algo... pero se supone que debería rular. Vuelvo en 5 minutos  :Wink: 

----------

## Parka

-Aqui la imagen que uso para mi bootsplash en modo "verbose", así en limpito por si algún fan se anima a usarlo xD

-Aqui mi bootsplash en modo "verbose" una vez que he iniciado sesión  :Wink:  

-Aqui la imagen que uso para mi bootsplash en modo "silent"  :Smile:  

Espero que os hayan gustado.

P.D.: cnyx, toi con lo tuyo, pero no veo ningun error... vas a tener que repetir el proceso cuidadosamente a ver si realmente es error mio (me temo que será así  :Confused:  ). Ánimo y suerte.

Parka.

----------

## Javier Lopez

cnyx

Como no l digas al kernel q quieres arrancar con la bootsplash, m parece q lo tienes negro ...

Tienes q añadir splash=silent en grub.conf en la línea del kernel

----------

## Parka

Buena observacion Javier Lopez... yo soy tan tan torpe que... ni me di cuenta de que no lo tenia activado! xDD has probado a hacerlo a ver (a ver nada, o rula así, o lo que tu querias era la receta pal rape a la vizcaina  :Razz: ), cnyx? xDD

----------

## psm1984

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

> cnyx
> 
> Como no l digas al kernel q quieres arrancar con la bootsplash, m parece q lo tienes negro ...
> 
> Tienes q añadir splash=silent en grub.conf en la línea del kernel

 

Sin splash=silent funciona, lo que pasa que en modo verbose.

Prueba con vga=791 a ver si va a ser eso.

----------

## Parka

Exacto, claro que funciona, como tú dices, en modo verbose, pero lo que yo creia (y supongo que javier lopez tb) es que a lo mejor no tenía imagen definida para el modo verbose, y al no tener activado el modo silent... pos tal, no sé... de todas formas es verdad q puede ser cosa de la resolucion como dices... a ver cnyx, prueba que juntos lo conseguiremos  :Wink: 

----------

## YosWinK

Hola Parka:

Tengo un par de asuntillos con este tema del how-to. Uno es un pequeño problema que encotré y el otro una duda.

 :Arrow:  Problema

Al seguir todos los pasos y recompilar el kernel, vaya por dios, el modulo de la tarjeta de red no funciona ... 

Entonces me acuerdo del artículo que tengo guardado para la compilación de la rama 2.6 (aquí) y observo que, efectivamente, la manera de hacer el make ha cambiado,  pero  aún necesario añadir el modules_install:

```
make && make modules_install 
```

Todo funciona correctamente, tras haber hecho el modules_install  :Very Happy: 

 :Arrow:  Duda

Tengo el arranque con la pantallita de fondo y tó ... maqueao.

Pero he intentado saber como puedo hacer para que salga la imagen con la barra de progreso en lugar de los mensajes del kernel (silent mode?), pero no lo he conseguido.

¿Que hay que hacer?

Un saludo.

----------

## kabutor

por cierto que para el que le sirva pese a los errores en el bootsplash_patch de mi anterior mensaje lo he compilado e instalado y ya veo el bootsplash, en este caso el mismo que el del livecd, ya lo personalizare  :Smile: 

Yo me apunto tb a lo de silencioso + barrita de progreso, alguien se anima y lo explica paso a paso?

 :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

¿Le pasais splash=silent al kernel en el gestor de arranque?

----------

## Parka

aaaamos a ver, voy a buscar un bootsplash q tengo con barra de progreso en este equipo (no estoy en mi pc) y lo posteo, y comparáis con los vuestros, ya veréis q simple es  :Wink:  un minuto plis  :Smile: 

P.D.: pos sí, si que es curioso lo de los modulos, lo avisaré en el post, gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Parka

a ver  :Smile:  este cfg es para un bootsplash mu mono (xD) que hay para suse  :Wink:  pero lo que es el cfg en si os sirve tb, atentos a la parte en la que se especifica todo el temazo sobre la barra de progreso  :Wink: 

```

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=28   

tw=979

th=649

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/suse/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/suse/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background (ATENCóN BARRA DE PROGRESOOOO!) xD

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19  19 679 #313234

box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 19 1005 679 #eef4ff

box     19 679 1005 679 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

Espero que os ayude  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

Parka.

P.D.: si no, podéis mirar tb el que viene en el livecd, q ta mu wapo y tb trae barra de progreso  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

A ver, creo que va a ser cosa de resoluciones. Mi pantalla es de 1400x1050, cosa que no he conseguido configurar bajo linux, pero eso es otra historia. en el grub.conf tengo vga=773, que eso es equivalente a 1024x768 segun la tabla esa no?

La imagen de fondo tiene que ser de la misma resolucion no?.

Otra cosa que es eso de silent y verbose, verbose muestra los mensajes y el otro no no??? pero verbose muestra los mensajes con imagen de fondo no???

saludos

----------

## psm1984

con vga=773 lo acabo de probar y no me arranca el bootsplash

773 1024x768 256 colores

791 1024x768 64K colores

asi que pon vga 791 si quires 1024x768, o 794 para 1280x1024.

----------

## Mstaaravin

y para los que usamos 1152x768........... :Confused: 

----------

## cnyx

ok, el problema que tengo es que si pongo vga=791 o vga=794 me dice sale lo tipico para elegir un modo de resolucion al arrancar porque el que hay no es un modo valido. Por que me pasa esto??? Que hago????

saludos

----------

## ResetReboot

Parka!, ¡eres mi genio particular!... gracias a ti ya furula mi bootsplash... y todo por el "pequeño" detalle de no funciona a más de 16bits... añadelo al how-to y ponlo en GRANDE porque a mi me ha dado muchos quebraderos de cabeza.

Gracias!!

----------

## Parka

cnyx:

si tienes configurada la imagen para el modo verbose, sí  :Wink: 

Por otro lado, estoy muy apenado por no resolver cómo ayudarte, y digo más en serio que nunca: por favor, que alguien haga algo por este chico!

Parka.

----------

## Parka

resetreboot:

joder, gracias, me alegro de poder ayudar  :Wink:  ánimo a todos q no es tan dificil  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## cnyx

Bueno pues al parecer el problema esta en que solo me acepta como modo valido el vga=773 y con este modo no funciona el bootsplash. Alguien sabe porque demonios solo puedo poner vga=773 ???????

Me estoy volviendo loco con esto.

Parka gracias por el interes que te estas tomando.

saludos.

----------

## Parka

joder... esq no puedo ver a gente en problemas por mi culpa...  :Embarassed:  y la cosa esq estoy mirando y mirando hasta debajo de las piedras y no encuentro nada q te pueda ayudar, lo siento... a ver si se me ocurre algo.

Os mantendré informados. Ánimo.

----------

## Magnum44

Pueess.... a ver... yo ya lo tenia farrulando todo, pero me puse a ver si hacia un bootsplash personalizado y ahora tengo una maravillosa pantalla en negro con un pinguinflo gordo arriba...

Parka, he seguido el howto paso a paso (a partir de lo de personalizar el theme, el resto ya lo tenia hecho) y nada. Supuse que el problema que tenia era el tema de la profundidad del color y to eso de las imagenes asi que despues de hacerlo todo borré mis imagenes personalizadas y volví a copiar las que venian por defecto de gentoo a mi directorio /etc/bootsplash/mitema/images/. Vale, pues sigue sin funcionar, ni siquiera como me funcionaba antes. Yo creo que hay algo mal. Tal y como lo tengo ahora está todo igual que al principio, solo que apuntado a otro directorio.

Ah, tambien he detectado un pekeño fallito en el howto donde pones:  *Quote:*   

> * Abrimos /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf y lo cambiamos así: 
> 
> Código:
> 
> BOOTSPLASH_THEME=personal

 

Yo tengo que editar el fichero /etc/conf.d/bootsplash (sin el .conf) y deberias cambiar lo de personal y poner mibootsplash como has hecho en el resto del howto. No es un fallo garrafal pero a mi me dio una petada en la primera arrancada por culpa de eso   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## psm1984

Prueba con el 788 a ver si al 800x600 cuela.

¿que tarjeta de video tienes? 

¿en el live-cd te sale el bootsplash?

----------

## Parka

Magnum44:

 :Surprised:   :Shocked:  mierda! no me digas q no lo he corregido... lo siento muchísimo, pensé que eso ya lo había puesto correctamente, lo siento lo siento lo siento, ahora mismo lo arreglo  :Embarassed:  Magnum44, has actualizado el lilo como se explica? (lilo -v), has vuelto a cargar la imagen initrd correctamente? no se me ocurre qué es lo que te puede estar fallando... has probado a rehacer todo el proceso pero con tus imágenes personalizadas?

Ánimo de nuevo.

Seguiré por aquí a ver si lo solucionamos todo.

Parka.

----------

## psm1984

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Pueess.... a ver... yo ya lo tenia farrulando todo, pero me puse a ver si hacia un bootsplash personalizado y ahora tengo una maravillosa pantalla en negro con un pinguinflo gordo arriba...
> 
> 

 

Ese pinguino... no sera de la siguiente opcion del kernel:

Device Drivers  ---> Graphics support  --->Logo configuration  ---> Bootup logo

si lo tienes, prueba a quitarlo.

----------

## Parka

no creo... parece que es el pingüino que aparece por defecto con el bootsplash instalado... creo, repito, creo... me parece haberlo visto por mi pantalla no hace mucho.

Supongo que debe ser alguna opcion mal configurada en el cargador de arranque o algo así, revisa todo bien.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno veamos, solo me acepta las opciones vga=773, vga=771, vga=769. Esta claro que el problema de que no aparezca el bootsplash debe venir de ahi no? pero como hago para que me pille otros modos? 

No se si la pregunta va para mi, pero mi tarjeta grafica es una intel extreme de esas integradas (es un centrino) de 64MB, pero vamos en principio no deberia ser por culpa de la tarjeta ya que tira bastante bastante bien.

Y otra cosa que tampoco se si la pregunta iba para mi, pero en el live-cd tampoco me aparece el bootsplash.

Necesitooo el bootsplashhhhhhhh jajaja(risita histerica)

saludos.

----------

## Parka

Pues no jefe... parece que no vamos a poder ayudarte... por alguna razón tu tarjeta gráfica no debe permitirte disfrutar de los estupendos y reconfortantes butesplashes... no lo entiendo, pero así parece que es... y es que si ni siquiera ves la del cdlive... la cosa es grave... voy a seguir investigando, no pierdas la esperanza, vale? ánimo, ya te contaré  :Wink: 

Parka.

----------

## cnyx

Se me ocurre una cosa. Lo expongo:

Cuando me compre el portatil, la bios que llevaba al parecer no le asignaba a la tarjeta grafica 64MB de las 1024MB de RAM que es lo que le debe de asignar. Eso hacia que la resolucion maxima a la que se podia poner linux o windows era 640x480. Evidentemente el Windows que me vino con el portatil instalado llevaba un parche para solventar este problema de forma que la resolucion ya estaba ajustada a 1400x1050. Pero con linux no lo tenia tan facil.

Me entere que habian sacado una actualizacion de la bios que resolvia este problema. Me la baje, actualice la bios, y al parecer el problema se soluciono ya que pude instalar linux sin problemas y pude configurar las x a 1280x1050.

Puede tener algo que ver esto??

En teoria no, porque con la nueva actualizacion la bios ya le asigna toda la memoria, pero yo lo dejo caer por aqui por si alguien sabe algo.

saludos.

----------

## psm1984

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> Bueno veamos, solo me acepta las opciones vga=773, vga=771, vga=769. Esta claro que el problema de que no aparezca el bootsplash debe venir de ahi no? pero como hago para que me pille otros modos? 
> 
> No se si la pregunta va para mi, pero mi tarjeta grafica es una intel extreme de esas integradas (es un centrino) de 64MB, pero vamos en principio no deberia ser por culpa de la tarjeta ya que tira bastante bastante bien.
> 
> Y otra cosa que tampoco se si la pregunta iba para mi, pero en el live-cd tampoco me aparece el bootsplash.
> ...

 

Si, te preguntaba a ti   :Razz:  . Mal asunto lo de que el live-cd no lo cargase... entonces ¿en la consola del live-cd en la que instalastes gentoo tenia el fondo negro?

----------

## Parka

escucha, mete en modo consola

```
hwinfo --framebuffer
```

 y dinos a ver q te dice...

----------

## cnyx

command not found

ajajaj que paquete necesito instalar para ejecutar eso??

saluddos.

----------

## Parka

no... perdona  :Confused:  !! parece q ese comando es de suse... sorry... sigo investigando, ok? parece q no eres el primero que tiene ese problema con las mismas especificaciones tecnicas  :Wink:  ánimo, lo conseguiremos.

----------

## Javier Lopez

A mi NO me funciona si pongo en el grub.conf 

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A 

```

Me funciona con un simple:

```

vga=0x0317 

```

0x317 es 1024x768 a no se cuantos colores ... uso el kernel 2.6.5-r1 en una nvidia.

Pego la línea entera:

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.5

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x0317 splash=silent

    initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

```

----------

## psm1984

0x317 es equivalente a 791

----------

## Parka

Bueno, de momento no he encontrado solucion pa lo de cnyx, pero ya el howto ta actualizado con las principales correcciones y avisos que han surgido hasta ahora.  :Wink: 

Gracias a todos por la colaboración, me siento muy bien por poder ayudar, y espero que los problemas consigamos solucionarlos entre todos muy pronto.

----------

## Parka

Pues he encontrado a un tal "Cole" que está por todos los foros imaginables preguntando por lo mismo que tú cnyx, o eso parece, voy a ver si en elguno de los 5000 foros le dan una respuesta  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

Oye cnyx, he encontrado en este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

A ver si con vga=0x342 tienes mas suerte.Tines que poner algo parecido a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>       vga=0x342 #1400x1050 
> 
>       root = /dev/hda2 
> ...

 

Aunque tendras que conseguir algun bootsplas de 1400x1050.

----------

## Parka

 :Confused:  ! enga, prueba a ver, q tamos todos intrigaos, suerte.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magnum44

Wuaaaaaa! llevo toda la noche comiendome la cabeza con el bootsplash este y me alegra anunciar QUE LO HE CONSEGUIDO! EAH!!

Soy un crack...

Ahi queda esa!

A ver, he detectado otro fallo en el howto ese y por lo tanto en la version inglesa tambien. En la parte en la que se dedica a crear un theme personalizado. Parka vete borrando esto:

 *Quote:*   

> * Abrimos /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf y lo cambiamos así:
> 
> Código:
> 
> BOOTSPLASH_THEME=default
> ...

 

Dado que si lo dejas en default lo unico que tienes que hacer para cambiar el theme es modificar el enlace simbolico ese para que apunte a tu theme. En resumen, este paso sobra.

Y ahora, voy a hacer un mini howto de como modificar una imagen propia para adaptarla al formato del bootsplash.

1.- Cogemos una imagen de la resolucion a la que vamos a tener el bootsplash. Por ejemplo aston.jpg.

2.- Abrimos el Gimp y abrimos la foto aston.jpg

3.- Abrimos otra foto mas, la que viene por defecto en el bootsplash: /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

4.- Pinchamos en una imagen cualquiera de estas dos en el Gimp con el boton derecho de la rata y le damos a:  Ver -> Ventana de Informacion

5.- En esa ventana observaremos los pixeles que tiene cada una de las imágenes. Si pasamos el raton de una a otra veremos como cambia. 

Hasta aqui todo OK no?, vale, pues ahora lo unico que tenemos que hacer es igualar los parametros de nuestra foto con los de la que viene por defecto. Por lo tanto:

6.- Pinchamos con el boton derecho sobre nuestra imagen y vamos a: Imagen -> Redimensionar Imagen

En la nueva ventana que sale teneis que poner donde pone: Tamaño de Impresion y Unidad de Pantalla

```
Resolucion X: 182.880

Y: 182.880

```

Salvamos la imagen, la metemos en el directorio de nuestro theme y a funcionar!

Lo hago en tantos pasos por si en algun momento a los programadores del bootsplash se les ocurre cambiar la resolucion de la imagen. De todas maneras ya veis como simplemente se trata de adaptar la resolucion de una imagen a la otra.

Ale! a ver esos escrinxots que ya estais tardando!

Parka, puedes añadir esto a tu primer post en otra seccion para ir completando ese howto   :Wink: 

----------

## Parka

Entonces, magnum, no es un fallo, y no sobra, habrá gente q lo quiera hacer de una forma, y gente que lo quiera hacer de otra hombre... yo personalmente, por ejemplo, prefiero hacerlo sin enlaces simbólicos  :Wink:  asi q no lo borro  :Razz:  por otro lado, gracias por la aclaración de lo de la resolucion, era algo que creo q se me pasó. Luego lo incluiré en el howto. Ánimo a todos, y venga, a enseñar esos screenshots bootsplasheros!!

----------

## Javier Lopez

He subido mis imágenes personalizadas a:

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=151826

y

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=151827

Son para 1024x768, si os gustan las bajais y las grabais en /etc/bootsplash/tux/images con los nombres silent-1024x768.jpg y bootsplash-1024x768.jpg (los nombres de los ficheros y del directorio han de ser esos no cambiarlos o tendreis q tocar el fichero de configuración)

Creais el fichero de configuración q se llama /etc/bootsplash/tux/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg con el contenido:

```

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=0

ty=0

tw=1024

th=768

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=300

text_y=620

text_size=36

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/tux/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/tux/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover 204 666 820 686 #000000

#box silent inter 204 666 204 686 #453775 #9088C1 #9088C1 #453775

#box silent       204 666 820 686 #453775 #9088C1 #9088C1 #453775

box silent inter 204 666 204 686 #9088C1 #453775 #9088C1 #453775

box silent       204 666 820 686 #9088C1 #453775 #9088C1 #453775

# black border

#box silent        204 665 820 665 #ffffff

#box silent        204 687 820 687 #ffffff

#box silent        203 665 203 687 #ffffff

#box silent        820 665 820 687 #ffffff

# text box (left, top)

#box     19 19  19 679 #313234

#box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

#box     1005 19 1005 679 #eef4ff

#box     19 679 1005 679 #eef4ff

# box itself

#box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

Y por último el /etc/conf.d/bootsplash es:

```

# /etc/init.d/bootsplash.conf

BOOTSPLASH_THEME="tux"

# The numbers of ttys (seperated by space) which should

# get the splash (e.g. for tty 1-5: "0 1 2 3 4 5")

BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 11"

# Should the silent splash be stopped on errors? (yes/no) (default: no)

BOOTSPLASH_STOP_ON_ERROR="yes"

# You can use a custom TrueType font to display the silent splash

# messages. The given font has to be put to /etc/bootsplash

# BOOTSPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# Here you can customize the messages displayed during boot/reboot/shutdown

PROGRESS_BOOT_MESSAGE="Arrancando el sistema"

PROGRESS_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Apagando el sistema"

PROGRESS_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rearrancando el sistema"

```

Finalmente sólo teneis q crear el initr como explica Parka con la orden 

```

# /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/tux/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768

```

----------

## Parka

Por cierto, aprovecho para anunciar: interesante buscar en el google "bootsplash"+"intel extreme", por lo del chaval ese, "cole"...

----------

## Parka

Super, javier  :Wink: 

----------

## Parka

por cierto, sirvió al final lo de la barra de progreso  :Confused:  ?

----------

## Parka

En estos momentos dificiles con problemas bootsplasheros, pasaros por mi blog, acabo de publicar un articulo sobre el civismo, asi os despejais y refrescais las ideas xDD

Piro a dar un paseo. Cuando vuelva seguimos  :Razz:  xD

Tal uego.

Parka.

P.D.: como va la cosa cnyx?

----------

## kabutor

parka, por la claridad de los mensajes te agradeceria que escribieses todos los posts en uno, pq escribir un msg cada minuto no es muy practico, se llenan 4 paginas en nada y complica la lectura  :Smile: 

Y volviendo al tema, me pasa algo curioso, puse el gentoo bootsplash ese que se pone azul y me baje de la pagina del bootsplash el tema Linux, que es el Tux de fondo en negro, pero cuando acaba de cargar me sale una linea que pone:

Setting Console Framebufffer Image, y se me vuelve a poner la de gentoo, y se me va el tux ese.. eso donde se cambia?

EDIT: creo que ya esta, me faltaba modificar el /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf

----------

## cnyx

mal tio, va muy mal la cosa, he intentado lo que me ha dicho de poner 0x342 pero tampoco. Veo mensajes de gente que tiene el mismo problema que yo pero todos sin solucion. No se que hacer, de momento me voy a ir a sobarla, que me he levantado super pronto y mañana seguire buscando. Si averiguas algo me lo dices.

saludos.

PD: recompensa de un millon de euros al que encuentre primero la solucion.

----------

## Javier Lopez

kabutor

Las imágenes se definen en el fichero q está en el directorio config del tema en /etc/bootsplash/nombre_tema/config

```

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/tux/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/tux/images/silent-1024x768.jpg 

```

La jpeg= se corrresponde con  la q sale en las consolas cuando ya has arrancado, la silentjpeg= con la q saca la barra de progreso al arrancar.

----------

## Yuanx

decirme que os parece mi bootsplash http://63.246.129.90/toobox/modules.php?name=Documentos&did=47

----------

## Parka

loco... para ya de hacerte publicidá joer xDD  :Razz: 

Un saludo, Parka.

----------

## m_akys

Parka, genial y muy bien explicado   :Very Happy: 

En mi portátil ha quedado de vicio   :Laughing: 

----------

## Parka

gracias tio  :Wink:  todo un placer poder ayudar :^P

----------

## molekiller

Joer, a la primera   :Smile:   Mano de santo este howto.

Mi framebuffer

----------

## cokeing

 *Quote:*   

>     Bootsplash configuration  --->
> 
>         [*] Bootup splash screen

 

en la configuracion de mi kernel 2.6.5 no encuentro eso...

tengo solo esto:

 *Quote:*   

>        < > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) 
> 
>            Console display driver support  --->                      
> 
>            Logo configuration  ---> 

 

y dentro de Console display...

 *Quote:*   

>   [*]   Video mode selection support                          
> 
>   < > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)          
> 
>   <*> Framebuffer Console support 

 

saludos.cokeing

Park aunque no he tirado mas palante, me he mirado el manual y esta dpm!  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparda

Wuenas... 

Pues el caso es que ayer me puse a probar por que me dí el dia de descanso y despues de hacer

```
# /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/tux/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768 
```

 y reiniciar llega el jodido del bicho este (patada a la cpu) y me suelta "noseque" de que no encuentra una imagen válida en ram0 y que kernel panic y que a chuparla....

Repetiré todo el proceso cuando vuelva a tener tiempo (proximo fin de semana, que acabo el último examen  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

¿Se os ocurre algo?

PD: El kernel es el 2.6.7 y para generarlo uso el genkernel con la opción de que me ejecute antes menuconfig para hacer retoques. (EDITADO) La tarjeta gráfica es una Radeon 9200SE, y el monitor acepta framebuffer a 1024x768 (lo se por que ya está puesto, pero sin imagen  :Sad:  ). (FIN EDICION)

PPD: Lo del "noseque" no significa nada, es decir, no estoy ignorando información por desconocimiento. Lo aclaro porque me he dado cuenta de que según lo habia escrito quedaba confuso.

OT: ¡Dios!Con este mensaje he llegado a Tux's lil' helper ¡Horror! Ahora alguno puede pensar que soy alguien capaz! ¡Vaya responsabilidad! ¡Me esconderé en el agujero más profundo para evadirla.... :Wink:  (hay que ver como se les va la pinza a algunos.... :Smile: 

----------

## DavidMGC

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Y ahora, voy a hacer un mini howto de como modificar una imagen propia para adaptarla al formato del bootsplash.
> 
> 1.- Cogemos una imagen de la resolucion a la que vamos a tener el bootsplash. Por ejemplo aston.jpg.
> 
> 2.- Abrimos el Gimp y abrimos la foto aston.jpg
> ...

 

Creo recordar que Gimp tiene una opción para guardar una imagen en un formato y resolución válidos para bootsplash. Ahora estoy en el curro con el maligno, pero esta noche puedo buscar la opción.

O mejor, si alguien lo sabe que lo diga  :Razz: 

----------

## DavidMGC

Error mio, no es para las imágenes del bootsplash, es para la imagen que lleva el menú de grub al arrancar.

Por otro lado comentar que yo nunca he podido usar otras imágenes que no fueran las que trae la distribución. He intentado hacer lo que comenta Magnum44, pero que si quieres arroz Catalina.

Siempre me aparece este error al hacer dmesg:

```

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found, but has oversized text area!

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found, but has oversized text area!

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found, but has oversized text area!

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found, but has oversized text area!

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found, but has oversized text area!

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found, but has oversized text area!

```

Pero en el momento en el que pongo las imágenes por defecto funciona sin problemas.

Pongo los archivos:

```

root@sila david # cat /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for

# theme SuSE, resolution 1024x768. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=25

tw=1230

th=875

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=256

text_y=728

text_size=36

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

#jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/personal/imagenes/splashgollum.jpg

#silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/personal/imagenes/silent-splashgollum.jpg

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/default/imagenes/killbill.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/default/imagenes/silent-killbill.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  256 776 1024 816 #04045498

box silent inter 256 777 256 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       256 777 1024 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         256 776 1024 776 #313234

box silent         256 816 1024 816 #eef4ff

box silent         256 776 256 816 #313234

box silent         1024 776 1024 816 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19 19 901 #313234

box     19 19 1261 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1261 19 1261 901 #eef4ff

box     19 901 1261 901 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1260 900 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

```

root@sila david # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/flor.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.7-r5

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.7-r5 root=/dev/hdc2 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap$,mtrr splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

title=Gentoo 2.6.5-r1

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.5-r1 root=/dev/hdc2 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap$,mtrr splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

title=Memtest86

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/memtest86/memtest.bin

title=Windows

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

```

root@sila david # cat /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

# /etc/init.d/bootsplash.conf

# The name of the theme that should be used during

# startup/shutdown. You can also set this with

# the kernel parameter 'theme' (e.g. by addying

# 'theme=something' to your kernel parameters in

# the bootloader configuration file). The kernel

# parameter overrides BOOTSPLASH_THEME. If both

# variables are empty, 'default' is assumed.

BOOTSPLASH_THEME="default"

# The numbers of ttys (seperated by space) which should

# get the splash (e.g. for tty 1-5: "0 1 2 3 4 5")

#

# If you want to have different splash images on the ttys

# then you have to link the configuration file of that

# image to your theme's config directory as

# vtsplash-X-Y.cfg, where X is the tty number and Y the

# resolution.

# Assumed, your current theme is /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/ and

# you want to have the splash image from /etc/bootsplash/Linux

# on console 2 (at 800x600), then you have to link as follows:

#

# ln -s /etc/bootsplash/Linux/config/bootsplash-800x600.cfg \

# /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config/vtsplash-1-800x600.cfg

#

# This setting defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

#

# Example:

# BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

# Should the silent splash be stopped on errors? (yes/no) (default: no)

BOOTSPLASH_STOP_ON_ERROR="no"

# You can use a custom TrueType font to display the silent splash

# messages. The given font has to be put to /etc/bootsplash

# BOOTSPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# Here you can customize the messages displayed during boot/reboot/shutdown

PROGRESS_BOOT_MESSAGE="Arrancando el sistema... Presiona F2 para más información"

PROGRESS_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Apagando el sistema... Presiona F2 para más información"

PROGRESS_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Reiniciando el sistema... Presiona F2 para más información"

```

----------

## Sparda

Bueno, ya me rula. La cosa es que en vez de poner "splash=verbose" tenía puesto "splash=vebose" y no me habia dado cuenta. Ahora rula directamente con el initrd que crea el genkernel.

El eror ese que me daba al hacer  *Quote:*   

> /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/tux/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768 

  Sigue pasando si intento hacerlo de esa forma.

Lo reproduzco entero ahora por si a alguien más le pasa y/o alguien tiene idea de a que se puede deber 

```
RAMDISK: Couldn`t find valid RAM disk image starting at 0

UDF-FS: No partition found (1)

KERNEL PANIC: VFS: Unable to muont root fs on ram0
```

Pues eso, cuando personalize lo cuelgo por ahí y lo comento.

Gracias Parka por el how-to ta muy bien.

----------

## flipy

hola!

he seguido el howto en ingles y ahora he visto este  :Embarassed: 

tengo un problema, y es que despues de haberlo hecho todo (el 2.6.7 ya lleva el bootsplash en el kernel, no hace falta parchearlo no?) obtengo que tengo framebuffer y consigo ver el theme en las tty's y reiniciando/apagando... pero encendiendo no sale nada mas que la tipica pantalla con fb...

cual puede ser el problema?

```
title Gentoo +fb +bs

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ymwrap,mtrr vga=0x31A theme=Emergance splash=silent

        initdr=/initdr.Emergance
```

no se a que puede ser devido... gracias!!!

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas...

Ante todo, ¡¡Ese Parkaaa!!

Pero... Tenía mi bootsplash genial funcionando y desde que hice un emerge -uD world, que me actualizó el bootsplash y el kde, básicamente, me pasa lo mismo que a kabutor. He vuelto a seguir los pasos de instalar el bootsplash, pero al entrar en el runlevel 3 o justo antes, cuando pone lo de "Setting console framebuffer images", desaparece mi bootsplash y aparece el por defecto de gentoo  :Sad:  Antes no pasaba. No uso silent en ningún momento.

Qué puede ser??

----------

## esculapio

Logre que funcionara pero tuve que buscar un poco para que arrancara. Tambien me baje el bootsplash del 2004.2 que esta en portage. Estoy con 2.6.7-love8, vga ati radeon

```
title=Gentoo-2.6.7-love8

root= (hd0,0)

kernel= (hd0,0)/bzImage2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,vram:128,1024x768-16@75 splash=silent

initrd=/initrd-1024x768
```

A mi la barra de progreso me funciona perfecto, como el live cd, tanto cuando entro como cuando salgo del sistema.

----------

## flipy

despues de mucho mirar el howto y ver que no me funcionaba, me pase por el ingles y por algunas webs...

parka, no se si lo has añadido, pero si le pasas al kernel theme=mitema sobreescribe la opcion del bootsplash.conf... de forma que un kernel podria quedar asi

```
kernel=(hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A theme=Emergance splash=silent
```

entonces, cynx, a ver si te pasa lo mismo que a mi: despues de configurarlo todo, cuando reinicio el sistema veo que en GRUB, si edito alguna de las opciones, ninguna incluye el initdr, por lo que no se me carga la imagen (y si es un kernel de genkernel, no arranca), de forma que siempre le tengo que meter el initdr a mano (y a veces da palo xD)

mi grub.conf:

```
default=3

timeout=5

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title OldGentoo (2.6.7-r11)

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 ro root=/dev/sda3

title OldGentoo (2.6.7 +fb +bs)

        root=(hd0,2)

        kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 ro root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ymwrap,mtrr vga=0x31A theme=Emergance splash=verbose

        initdr=(hd0,2)/boot/initdr.Emergance

title NewGentoo (2.6.5)

        root (hd1,0)

        kernel (hd1,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sdb3

title NewGentooGenkernel (2.6.7 +fb +bs)

        root (hd1,0)

        kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795

        initdr (hd1,0)/initdr-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

title=NewGentoo (2.6.7 +fb+bs)

        root=(hd1,0)

        kernel=(hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A theme=Emergance splash=silent

        initdr=(hd1,0)/initdr-Emergance

title Windoze

        rootnoverify (hd0,0)

        chainloader +1
```

a ver si alguien me echa una mano, y a ver si a cynx se le soluciona su error.

----------

## TieferFeld

Yo he solucionado mi problema, a ver si le sirve a kabutor. Tras un emerge -uD world se me instalaron en el directorio /etc/bootsplash los temas por defecto de gentoo, en una carpeta gentoo. Lo que hice fue quitar de ahí esa carpeta y crear un link con el mismo nombre que apunta a mi tema. Ya funciona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## strider2003

Hace poco instalé el framebuffer + bootsplash en un iBook G4 y funcionó a la primera, sin problemas.

Ahora lo he intentado en un Athlon, con un kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11 y al arrancar funciona perfectamente, pero cuando se inicia xdm y vuelvo a la consola sólo veo un horrible mosaico de colores.

He probado a con AGP y sin AGP, y con un par de configuraciones diferentes en grub.conf, pero no consigo ningún avance.

----------

## N0V4K

Muy bueno, ahora a quedado "cool" la gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## flipy

strider2003 si tienes una ati, haz un emerge ati-drivers y un fglrxconfig, y yo creo que eso ya te lo solucionara. si no tienes una ati... pues nada :S

por cierto, a alguien le pasa lo mismo que postee en el anterior post?

----------

## Sparkster

Qué hay, gentooza. El tutorial está cojonudo, incluso conseguí instalar el splash en debian, sin embargo os propongo un par de problemillas que me surgieron:

El primero es facilillo. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que la barra de progreso me aparezca más arriba? Es decir, ¿cuál es la sintaxis de las coordenadas en el archivo de configuración? Es que no terminé de pillarlo de todo

El segundo es más complicado (relacionado con Debian, aunque aquí no pinte mucho). En debian para que salga la animación de las barritas es necesario instalar el paquete sysv-rc-bootsplash. Sin embargo, además de la barra del tema en cuestión, mete una barrita blanca tocapelotas, igual que la del Windows. ¿Alguien tiene idea de cómo cargarme esa barrita?

----------

## Sparkster

Ya solucioné el problema "dificil". Al final sustituí /etc/init.d/rc y rcS por unos que localicé aquí:

http://wiki.escomposlinux.org/Escomposlinux/DoLiCaBootsplashEnDebian

(NOTA: también copié en ese directorio rcsplash y splash.sh)

Ahora solo me queda ver q valiente me ayuda a mover la barra de ahi xD

----------

## Sparkster

Ya solucioné los 2 problemas. Al final probando conseguí descifrar la sintaxis de la barra. Ahora tengo el modo texto y la barra simultaneamente ^^.

Para quien le interesen los rc y rcS trucadillos, os los dejo akí:

http://sparkland.iespana.es/sparkland/rc

http://sparkland.iespana.es/sparkland/rcS

http://sparkland.iespana.es/sparkland/splash.sh

Y akí os dejo un screenshot un poco cutre de mi splash

http://sparkland.iespana.es/sparkland/bootsplash.jpg

Si queréis saber los pormenores, pos nada, a preguntar  :Razz: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas  :Smile: 

Tengo una duda.

Tengo mi precioso bootsplash desde hace mucho tiempo. Guiado por este howto. Hoy me apetecía cambiar la imagen. Lo que hice fue coger una imagen de las mismas características que la que está en este momento (1024x768, 72ppp, 24bits) y talcual sobreescribí la que hasta ahora había en /etc/bootsplash/default (ahí metí mi tema personalizado, linqueando). Hice el /sbin/splash... y luego el lilo. Pos nada, no sale imagen. Si invierto el proceso, cogiendo la anterior imagen y sobreescribiendo y haciendo lo mismo, funciona. Esto me hace pensar que es cosa de la imagen, pero qué le puede pasar a la pobre imagen??

Saludos.

----------

## Sparkster

A mí me pasaba, pero era porque la imagen tenía un tamaño ligeramente diferente, aunque según tú las características son las mismas. ¿Te pasa si intentas meterle cualquier otra imagen?

EDITADO: ¿probaste a ejecutar "lilo -v"?

----------

## TieferFeld

Rayos :-S A saber qué hago mal.

Según el GIMP, según su ventanita de info, ambas imágenes presentan idénticas características, de todo. Pero como antes, una funciona y haciendo exactamente lo mismo sobrescribiendo una por la otra, deja de funcionar :-S

He probado con otra, por si era que esa estaba maldita, pero no.

El lilo -v parece correcto, el mapeo del initrd no da error.

Quizá es que no le gusta la imagen  :Razz: 

 :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sparkster

Prueba a darle una patada. No irá mejor, pero por lo menos te relajas y piensas con más claridad xDDDDDDD

----------

## ertomas

Parka segui tu HOWTO y perfecto!!!! a la primera....

Me has solucinado la vida.... ahora ya se poner bootsplash....

Ahora modificare algo para ver como queda...   :Cool: 

Gracias gracias.....

----------

## IrYoKu

Estoy intentando conseguir una resolucion de 1280x1024 en modo consola usando framebuffer, pero no hay manera. He compilado el kernel usando vesafb y he conseguido que me funcione a 800x600 pero de ahi para arriba no funciona, me dice que el modo seleccionado no es correcto (uso vga=ask y luego selecciono el modo). Parece ser que es problema de hardware (uso una Geforce 4, seguramente el problema será en la placa base), por eso estoy a punto de desistir. ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo que pueda probar?

----------

## TieferFeld

Probé con otra imagen, comprobando primero con el GIMP que compartía las mismas características que las dos que no funcionaban... Y esta vez funcionó. No tengo explicación pero así es. Lo re-intenté con la que quiero. Nada. Voy a modificar la imagen, guardarla y punto, a ver si cuela.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## pcmaster

 *IrYoKu wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando conseguir una resolucion de 1280x1024 en modo consola usando framebuffer, pero no hay manera. He compilado el kernel usando vesafb y he conseguido que me funcione a 800x600 pero de ahi para arriba no funciona, me dice que el modo seleccionado no es correcto (uso vga=ask y luego selecciono el modo). Parece ser que es problema de hardware (uso una Geforce 4, seguramente el problema será en la placa base), por eso estoy a punto de desistir. ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo que pueda probar?

 

Yo tengo puesto en el lilo.conf:

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

vga = 791 

y me inicia perfectamente la consola con el framebuffer a 1024 x 768, lo que me da 48 filas y 128 columnas... perfecto para mi monitor de 17". Mi tarjeta gráfica es una ATI Radeon 9200 SE.

Eso sí, tuve que compilar el kernel CON soporte para framebuffer VESA pero SIN soporte para framebuffer RADEON. Si le ponía el framebuffer radeon, y no el vesa, se quedaba en 80 columnas y 25 filas, sin cambiar nada en el /etc/lilo.conf. Puede que con tu Geforce pase algo parecido.

----------

## IrYoKu

Creo que no, porque el modulo de rivafb no lo compilé. He probado con muchos valores para "vga", pero sólo me funcionan de 800x600 para abajo.

Gracias de todas formas ^_^

----------

## waju

hola:

en primer lugar, muy bueno el howto, muy currao   :Razz: 

y luego comentaros una duda:

cuando instalé mi primer kernel, este howto me sirvió a la perfección (gentoo-dev-sources-2.4.7-r8 ).

ahora por unos problemas de sonido, no se por qué narices se me dio por instalar el nuevo. ayer lo probé con el gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r2 y hoy con la r3, y en ninguno de los dos casos consigo que funcione el ¿framebuffer?, vamos, que cuando se cargan las cosas ponga todo en colorines y con la imagen por detrás. si arranco con el viejo kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r8, el ¿frambuffer? funciona a la perfección. con este otro no.

he visto unas diferencias. tu dices que debe haber

```

Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

    Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen

```

pues yo el "Bootsplash configuration" no lo tengo por ningún lado. sólo puedo activar una casilla que se llama "Support for the framebuffer splash", que imagino que será similar. lo he activado.

utilizo grub. mi /etc/grub/grub.conf es:

```

#

# Boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

# Load a splash image

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

# For booting Gentoo GNU/Linux

title Gentoo GNU/Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-r3 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

initrd /boot/initrd-1024x768

# For booting Gentoo GNU/Linux OLD

title Gentoo GNU/Linux OLD

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-r8 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

initrd /boot/initrd-1024x768

# For booting Windows XP

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

```

mmm, olvidé decir el problema. pues que en vez de cargar normalmente, salen unas rutas, y me dice que presione enter para ver las tablas disponibles o que espere 30 segundos. el kernel carga perfectamente.

¿tenéis alguna idea de que puede ser? ¿es problema del kernel?

saludos[/code]

----------

## psm1984

Aqui tienes la respuesta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1469219

----------

## waju

j*er, muchas gracias. ya estoy manos a la obra. no pensé que fuera cosa de las nuevas versiones, sino que sería culpa mía.

ya llevaba algo de camino recorrido   :Wink:  , ya que me había dado cuenta que en la configuración del kernel, antes de compilar, había que cambiar el vesafb-tng por el vesaft.

gracias y saludos

pd: imagino que con esta nueva info habría que actualizar un poquillo este howto, y decir lo del vesafb, ¿verdad? +saludos

EDITO:

para instalar el splashutils tengo que desenmascarar un paquete, y luego otro, y luego otro... pffff. paso de desenmascarar mogollón de paquetes. el sistema va bien y es solamente algo estético que ni siquiera se ve en el escritorio. cuando el tema esté más asentado y haya howtos pasito-a-pasito, ya me meteré otra vez. una cosas que me importaba es que las letras del inicio fueran pequeñitas (resolució a 1024) y ya lo tengo.

lo demás puede esperar un poquillo. dejemos trabajar a los muchachos de gentoo que lo hacen muy bien   :Wink: 

de todos modos, muchas gracias por el enlace.

saludos

----------

## PrOmETeO

Bueno, pues a mi me pasa como al compañero IrYoKu, solo puedo arrancar la consola en 800x600, a pesar de tenerla configurada para 1024x768.

En el liveCD usa la 1024, asiq todo deberia funcionar... pero logicamente debe haber algo q falla.

He exo todo tal y como indica el how-to... 

Alguna idea??

Saludos!!

P.D: Uso una ATI 9200.

----------

## vcetina

Hola espero que alguien siga leyendo este foro.

Yo tengo un problema utilizando el gensplash que no he podido solucionar.

Tengo una DELL LATITUDE C640 CON VIDEO ATI RADEON 7500 P4M 1.8 Ghz (la verdad ATI apesta, ATI ha caido muy bajo desde sus gloriosos tiempos, si , ya se mi PC esta un poco viejita)

El problema es que con el frame buffer logro hacer que se depliegue la imagen de fb (uso vesa-tng, sin soporte en el kernel para radeonfb), pero a la hora de levantar las X la pantalla de la laptop como que se funde (queda como en tonos de blanco y gris como derritendose un plasma), yo he pensado que puede ser algo con las frecuencias, pero ya probe con varias frecuencias y resoluciones (mi X esta corriendo a 1400x1050x16) y no  logro darle, ya segui varios foros, pero no he encontrado la solucion:

Este es mi .config para el fb

```
CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

Este es mi grub.conf actual

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r3

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,pmipal,800x600-16@60 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

#kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda7 video=radeonfb 1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

#kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x343 video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,4)/fbsplash-emergence-800x600

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x343 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Como veran ya he experimentado con todas las combinaciones posibles (usando vesafb, vesa-tngfb, radeonfb, compilando soporte solo para vesa, vesa y radeon, vesa y radeon (OLD), etc).  Aprecio la ayuda que puedan prestarme.

----------

## vsc55

Hol@s.

Toy trabajando con un Kernel 2.6.12.4 y si intenta parchear el kernel con el  bootsplash_patch me dice que tururu. Que no soporta este kernel.

Mirando el código de bootsplash_patch veo que solo soporta hasta kenrel 2.6.9.

Como puedo y donde encuentro parche para bootsplash?

Venga un saludo.

----------

## psm1984

Mejor sigue este post [HOWTO] Fbsplash, Gensplash, Framebuffer, kernel > 2.6.8

----------

